# FU Bremsrampe zu ungenau



## oliversps (30 Januar 2019)

Einphasiger Frequenzumrichter Yaskawa J1000 0,75kW 

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich betreibe aktuell einen Getriebemotor (230V) mit meinem oben genannten FU. Der Getriebemotor dient zum Verfahren eines Greifers mit Riemenantrieb.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Obwohl ich dem FU immer zur selben Zeit und an der selben Position mittels eines Endschalters ein Signal zum stoppen gebe,(Inklusive Bremsrampe 3s) kommt mein Greifer nie an der selben Stelle zum stehen. Ich habe mal 2mm mehr, dann 5mm weniger. (Bis zu 10mm Differenz zum Sollmaß).

Kann es sein, dass ich meine U/F Kennlinie im Bereich der minimalen, mittleren und maximalen Ausgangsspannung nicht richtig Parametriert habe?
Wenn dies möglich ist, würde mich interessieren um wie viel Volt ich diese Parameter erhöhen kann, ohne den Motor zu beschädigen.

Über eine Antwort/Idee würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2019)

Kannst Du nicht am genauen End-Haltepunkt noch einen Sensor setzen?
Dein Motor hat keinen Encoder oder irgendein Wegmeßsystem?
Geht der Sensor direkt an den FU oder ist da eine SPS dazwischen? Wie groß ist die Zykluszeit der SPS, wieviel schwankt sie?

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2019)

wie viel Weg muss der Antrieb in den 3 Sekunden noch zurücklegen ? Kannst du evtl. eine Vorposition bestimmen ab der du langsam fährst ?


----------



## Cliff (31 Januar 2019)

Viiieeele Möglichkleiten...
Einiges stand oben ja schon. Kernproblem: Ungeregelter Antrieb (D.h. keine Positionsrückführung).
Interessant wäre z.B. auch noch die Geschwindigkeit des Antriebes. Evtl. erklärt sich die Ungenauigkeit dann schon aus den oben genannten Zyklus-/ Verlustzeiten.
Wie sieht es mit der Last aus? Ist die immer gleichbleibend?

Vorstoppschalter wäre da evtl. wirklich erst einmal die einfachste Sache.
Schwankungen der Position wird man aber bei einer solchen Ansteuerung nie verhindern können.


----------



## Plan_B (31 Januar 2019)

Wie funzt das mit dem Vorstopp?

Du baust einen zusätzlichen Positionsschalter vor der eigentlichen Stopauslösung ein. Dieser bewirkt eine deutliche Reduzierung der Verfahrgeschwindigkeit des Antriebs. Im Idealfall auf minimale Umrichterausgangsfrequenz, bei der der Antrieb sich noch sicher bewegt.
Die eigentliche Positionsstopauslösung kannst (musst) Du dann deutlich dichter an die Sollposition heranbringen.
Durch die deutlich reduzierte Geschwindigkeit kannst Du jetzt auch je nach Umrichter noch mit den Stopvarianten spielen (Schnellstop, DC-Brake, 2.kürzere Rampe je nach Verfügbarkeit).

Diese Maßnahme verbessert in jedem Fall die Wiederholgenauigkeit der Position deutlich.
Nachteil: Umprogrammierung des Stopverfahrens in der SPS erforderlich in den meisten Fällen.

Eine gute Wahl der Endschalterpositionen und optimal an die Last angepasste Rampen verschlechtern auch mit diesem Verfahren nur marginal die Zykluszeiten des Prozesses.


----------



## klausbre (29 Mai 2019)

Hallo oliversps,

ich bin Monate zu spät .... sorry, dass ich die Frage erst heute sehe.

Der J1000 ist ein reiner U/f-Umrichter und etwas weniger steif gegen Lastwechsel wie ein
Vektorgerät wie der V1000 oder GA500. Wenn man aber mal annimmt, dass Du etwa konstante
Lastverhältnisse hast, dann ist das vermutlich jedoch nicht das Problem. Meist liegt dies bei
solchen Anwendungen in der Zykluszeit der SPS.

Ich kenne Deine Fahrgeschwindigkeit und deinen SPS-Zyklus leider nicht, aber nehmen wir
mal an Du hast 15ms und eine Geschwindigkeit von (langsamen) 500 mm/s, dann fährt
Deine Last innerhalb eines Zyklus ca. 7,5mm. Diesen Jitter wirst Du auch auf der Position
im Ziel wiederfinden (zzgl. von anderen, kleineren Ungenauigkeiten).

Wenn das zu viel ist, dann gibt es ein paar effektive Wege dagegen:
- Verringerung der Geschwindigkeit (wie von andy_ schon beschrieben)
- Servotechnik
- oder wir verwenden einen etwas anderen Umrichter (s.u.)

Der Vektor-Bruder des J1000 namens V1000 od. GA500 kann eine hübsche Funktion namens "Genauhalt" (B1-09).
Wenn Du hier z. Bsp. mit Deinen Stopp-Endschalter direkt die Freigabe vom Umrichter unterbrichst (indem 
Du dieses Signal nicht erst von der SPS auswertest sondern direkt auflegst .... z. Bsp. als Öffner im Freigabepfad S1)
dann passieren zwei Dinge:
1) der Umrichter scannt seine Eingänge alle 1 bzw. 0,5ms --> der Jitter reduziert sich auf 0,5 bzw. 0,25mm
2) der Umrichter stopp sogar aus verschiednen Geschwindigkeiten praktisch an der gleichen Stelle.

Viele Grüße
Klaus Kilper


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2019)

… wenn Du eine S7-1200/1500 hast, kann man die Bewegungsführung auch gleich in der SPS machen.
Anbei ein Beispiel mit einem SINAMICS (komplett ohne Motor -/ oder  externen Geber)

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109767951

Im Gegensatz zu einfachen Bremsrampen kann man hier auch ablösende Befehle absetzen (z.B. relativ / absolut Positionieren), mit dem Digitaleingang z.B. fliegend Referenzieren oder das Ganze gleich über eine Referenzpunktfahrt machen.
Optional könnte man noch eine Technologiebaugruppe zur Auswertung eines Initiators einsetzen (das funktioniert dann mit einem Zeitstempelverfahren), aber ggf. kann man für den Mehrpreis auch gleich einen Geber kaufen (es gibt aber auch Anwendungsfälle, wo man aufgrund von Umgebungsbedingungen gerne auf Geber verzichten möchte).
Ansonsten wird in dem Anwendungsbeispiel auch auf U/F- Kennlinie eingegangen - aber die vollständige VECTOR- Regelung hat da gerade bei Lastschwankungen schon gewaltige Vorteile (siehe Beschreibung - das sollte auch beim Antriebshersteller des Themenstarters so sein (ob in einer ähnlichen Güte wie bei einen SINAMICS , weiß ich jetzt aber nicht)).


----------

